# You go first policy



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, this is something new to me,lol.. Someone explain this too me. I know this is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guy w/ bigger tires and snorks usually needs to go first in my book.. haha..

If I've got my waders on and there's question about the depth of a hole, I'll walk it first.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ same here unless you have that one crazy friend that just tries everything then there is no question on who goes first


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea, I usually walk holes first if I have a doubt. But I love when u got some friends that (Aint Skeerd) LOL.. Takes all the worry from u, and makes for some good entertainment.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah my brother in law has a 4 foot extension for his snork!!! everytime he brings it I relax a little , we call it the dummy stick LOL


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I get spiderwebs in my face now. My friend with a 6" rincon used to get them. I guess this lift has it's downfalls....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

1bigforeman said:


> I get spiderwebs in my face now. My friend with a 6" rincon used to get them. I guess this lift has it's downfalls....


yeah... dont feel too bad. RDWD's brute is a hair taller than mine, but he's so short, that I STILL get webs in the face, even if I following him :nutkick:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol, I hear ya. I can't talk about short people...28 years old and only 5'5". Might have another half on there, and I would have to count it. I was 5'4" when I was 16 on my license. Everyone thought I would hit a growth spurt but....maybe next year....:thinking:


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I hear ya.. Aint nothin I hate more than a **** spider web in the face. I dont have a giant 6+ lift, but down here in south louisiana, we have those HUGE banana spiders. And I swear there web is so strong, that your bike would get caught in that bad mamma jamma.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to be a chicken and make Myron go first. Now I figure what the heck. We've got winches, tow ropes, chest waders. You only live once.....right? Besides we have an unspoken rule....someone stays on dry ground so they can do a search and rescue, if needed. 

We always wear chest waders so as long as the water isn't higher than the pants, we're good. Tipping is a real ***** (did that my first day wearing them). There's nothing more fun than filling up with skanky water and having smell it for the rest of the day.

I hear you about being short. I'm 5'1" (and a little bit). When I first drove Mryon's BF650 my feet didn't touch the foot rests....unless I stood up. I was sooo happy when I got my AC500 and they would touch. Call it insecurity.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

My old 01 500 HO Popo got a bad rep back in the day because I had the biggest bike in our group so I always went first. I had it snorkled to the pod and 28x12 mudzillas all the way around(biggest tire back then) with a collar lift on it. The bike was really a beast but since I always went first I was also the first to break stuff because I proofed every hole so while I was in the middle of some deep stuff breaking axles or getting pulled out to drain and clean my carb the guys on Hondas would talk smack about why they wouldn't own a popo and stuff but they all made a go around trail while I was out tearing it up. I don't mind being the first but you definately spend more money on repairs leading on every ride and ussually fall behind on the beverage intake because you have your hands full fixing stuff or proofing the deep holes.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I hear ya on the cash and beverages. The crew I ride with runs stock, couple popo's and a kitty, and I'm the only one with bigger boots and snorks and they just seem too get me in trouble. Kinda gives ya a feeling of invinsability around all the stock machines, till ya don't walk that one hole and your machine disappears. 

The you go first policy with us doesn't apply too me with my buddies cause even if I get through I usually gotta go back cause nobody else figures they can make it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

you go first means u have a brute.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL.. I'm usually that guy. Move out of the way and I'll get in there.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Lol after a while it goes from, "you go first" too "I'll hold your drink and get the camera"


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

^lol
Hold on the camera is not on yet!!! I'm like hurry up i want to go!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

"Did u get that on camera"

"No u didn't give me time" 

"Sweet, gotta do it again" 

Lol


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

With us usually the guy on the smallest bike goes first (he's the guy that doesn't care) that way he doesnt have to follow us after we tear it up.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That's why I ride with Landon (JLC Performance)...If he breaks he just gets more time to drink more beer...He does not mind to drop off in anything and I don't think I have ever seen him walk a hole


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea Landon dont mind drinkin a few extra beers and neither do I. Has he gotten his transmission fixed yet?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

in our group im always the test dummy sometimes it gets old though, i get to the other side and if it was technical then guess what im left on that side alone meaning i will have to come back but o well guess i rather have the experience and get better then be skerrrrred all my life....... the really sad thing is, my gf is right behind me usually before my friends will think about it and she rides better then half them too honestly, maybe cuz she trys instead of sitting back like alot of people do


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Yea Landon dont mind drinkin a few extra beers and neither do I. Has he gotten his transmission fixed yet?


 
He hasn't yet...We just got home from the Rig last night...He was supposed to start pulling his motor today...I will talk to him tomorrow and find out...He said he'll have it back going by next weekend


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall goin to be home for mud stock


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah...Landon said he planned on going...I don't think I am going to be able to make it though


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> in our group im always the test dummy sometimes it gets old though, i get to the other side and if it was technical then guess what im left on that side alone meaning i will have to come back but o well guess i rather have the experience and get better then be skerrrrred all my life....... the really sad thing is, my gf is right behind me usually before my friends will think about it and she rides better then half them too honestly, maybe cuz she trys instead of sitting back like alot of people do


Why is that sad? Most of the guys would kill to have a gf out there, never mind one who's not afraid to give 'er.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Back in the day...I held the beer cooler on my bike when I was a stock-er to keep the riders in check. *you get me stuck, you get your beer stuck*. Usefull tool for newbies.


----------

